# Free rat sketches!



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been working on my rat anatomy and I'd love to sketch your rats 
Some of my sketches here: (they will be colored like your rats) and they will be drawn in SAI with the paintbrush tool rather than ms paint like these. 















After I sketch and color them you will be free to use them anywhere  Like in your signature~

Go ahead and reply below ;D


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's my boys if you wanna sketch them


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

I was wondering if you are still doing this? I would love to have a few pics of my babies!


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Go ahead and send them to me, my anatomy has gotten much better though :>


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Finaly finished these, totaly forgot about them really sorry!









i didnt see the tails in that pic so i had to guess, apologies :'0



SaraLovesRats said:


> View attachment 198929
> 
> 
> Here's my boys if you wanna sketch them


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey, your work is very nice! 

You can sketch Baby if you like. She left this world a few weeks ago and I miss her very much. See if you can draw the tips of her hands going around the bar.


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you omg that drawing is great I love it


----------



## Bluechuu (Mar 8, 2015)

Your drawings are amazing! I shall try and get some more pictures of my babies if you would be able to draw them  that's if they will stay still long enough!  x


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

That would be awesome. I'll even print it out and frame it in my rat room. Your work is amazing.
















You can pick one. Whichever is easiest. I also have some more pictures of my ratties on my site. www.bluerobinrattery.weebly.com Any picture of Algernon would be great!

Your art is amazing!


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Do you want me to draw in a position he's in in the pictures? Or Make one up with his colors and body type?


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Whichever you think is easiest. Its your project!


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm sorry you had to see her go. I made a little memorial for her <3






hope you like! <3



Minky said:


> Hey, your work is very nice!
> 
> You can sketch Baby if you like. She left this world a few weeks ago and I miss her very much. See if you can draw the tips of her hands going around the bar.


----------

